# RUB Rack in the lounge?



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Do any of you keep RUB racks in the lounge or are they all tucked away in rep rooms or utility rooms? Pics if you do please.


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

I keep mine in a spare room. It looks neat enough but don't fancy it sitting in my lounge but that's just a personal preference. You'll see a pic on this thread:-

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/793923-home-made-rack.html


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

This is my quarantine/overspill rack which is in my living room. It houses 2 of my Cresties on top :2thumb:.


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

i have a rub rack in my front room, houses 12 x 50ltr rubs. Its under the stairs but still visible:2thumb: Will take a pic in day light if ya want. not sure if i have pics in my profile album


----------

